# so where did the thread of the "about to cheat" go?



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

hoping he didn't ruin this guys life by sleeping with his wife.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

I imagine a moderator deleted it for being a troll thread. Seems there's been a bunch lately.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

We were cheated out of satisfaction?
He was being deceptive?
He lied to us?
He felt entitled and deleted it?
He became remorseful?
He reconciled his feelings and deleted it?
He betrayed us?


Didn't seem like he was honest and open with us. He was gaslighting us. I feel emotionally abused. 

Not sure, to tell the truth.

Glad the mods are on top of things.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

commonsenseisn't said:


> I imagine a moderator deleted it for being a troll thread. Seems there's been a bunch lately.


A troll thread? Well I feel cheesy. I actually thought a young guy could spoon with a chick all night and not do what she was purportedly begging him to do. To change the subject, I have to quickly find a Western Union office to wire some funds to a Nigerian prince who's gonna share his fortune with me.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

When I was feeling super crazy and wanted to know if someone would cheat on their husband with me I spooned with two different women, naked, all night long. I knew I could have done more. With both of them I did get to literally the point of insertion before I wanted to vomit and kill myself and I curled up in a ball next to them. Images of WW flashing through my mind. I'm still friends with them. I try to help their marriages. I really do now.

I'm not a troll. I'm just trying to understand and realizing that I hate much of the world. I want to go back to my fantasy novels with princes and princess and knights and dragons. It's all so crazy.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah! What he said!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

rustytheboyrobot said:


> With both of them I did get to literally the point of insertion before I wanted to vomit and kill myself and I curled up in a ball next to them.


I guess Delilah over there robbed you of your strength.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

commonsenseisn't said:


> I imagine a moderator deleted it for being a troll thread. Seems there's been a bunch lately.


what rise does a person get from that?


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Augusto said:


> what rise does a person get from that?


I imagine some trolls feel gratification in making us look gullible. 

Many TAM members have been deceived by a spouse and learn much about marital deception through the process. Some are here offering advice to newbies on how to survive their own ordeal. 

Then up pops a troll who manages to deceive those who have become skilled at detecting deception. Must be some kind of sick gratification at this. 

Trolls are like cheating spouses ... getting their gratification through a deceptive process that hurts others.


----------

